

Pitcairn Islands - mholt
http://pitcairn.pn

======
dalke
It's a very small population. You can read the plans for repopulating it,
since the island has a capacity for at least 200 people.

With supply ships only every three months (though with more frequent passenger
ships), it's not a place I would want to live.

If you want to move there, bear in mind
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitcairn_sexual_assault_trial_o...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitcairn_sexual_assault_trial_of_2004)
.

